# Need fuse box diagram for 1984 regal ?



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

*Does anyone have fuse box diagram for 1984 regal ?*

I'm looking for a 1984 Buick regal fuse box diagram?looked online didn't find it .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What do you specifically need? Which circuit or what's giving you an issue? Any chilton or Haynes manual has the full schematics.


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What do you specifically need? Which circuit or what's giving you an issue? Any chilton or Haynes manual has the full schematics.


Rear tail light checked light bulbs they are good and also the cigarette lighter n interior lights.do u think autozone has Haynes book? If not where can I find it ?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea autozone has them, I work at autozone if the don't have it in the store they can order it for you or check eBay


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cigarette lighter, interior lights, and power locks are part of the same circuit. The fuse is a 20amp and marked "courtesy". For taillights, if there is power at the sockets but they're not working, check the ground cable, ill bet its loose or broken. All can be checked with a test light or volt meter. 

eBay for the book if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## S1n3rjp (May 26, 2013)

Ttt thanks .found chilton book at the library just copied pages I needed and saved money. None of auto stores had book in Las Vegas .


----------

